# coconut fiber nest liners



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where to purchase the "coconut fiber" nest pads!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase the "coconut fiber" nest pads!


they sell them at foys here is the page ...
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1427.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to Walmart and buy the replacement coconut fiber flower pot liners and cut the size you need. I got them for long flower boxes in the clearance isle for $1 each and got 5 liners out of each one! Worked very well for my babies.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

braden said:


> Go to Walmart and buy the replacement coconut fiber flower pot liners and cut the size you need. I got them for long flower boxes in the clearance isle for $1 each and got 5 liners out of each one! Worked very well for my babies.


Now that is what I call being "thrifty". Thanks for the good tip!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooo, that's great to hear! Thanks Braden


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

braden said:


> Go to Walmart and buy the replacement coconut fiber flower pot liners and cut the size you need. I got them for long flower boxes in the clearance isle for $1 each and got 5 liners out of each one! Worked very well for my babies.


Thats what I was gonna say!


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

braden said:


> Go to Walmart and buy the replacement coconut fiber flower pot liners and cut the size you need. I got them for long flower boxes in the clearance isle for $1 each and got 5 liners out of each one! Worked very well for my babies.


 what isle would it be on if it is not on the clearance isle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

1981 said:


> what isle would it be on if it is not on the clearance isle?


Somewhere in the Garden section. Ours is now sold out, but even regular price I think was $6.88 for one that was made to fit a 36" long planter. Might have to wait a few more months til they get summer crap in again, or check any of the home improvement stores in garden area?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Looked at Walmart today, no go. They were out of almost everything. Should have some in about the time I am done breeding. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Found some at Lowes for $3 for about 3 foot diameter sheet. Looks like it will breathe very well. It is made out of 100% coconut. I will cut out circles to fit in the bottom of disposable nest bowls. I use the mail order flannel ones and have to cut them down also. I will let you know how many I get. 

Randy


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Looked at Walmart today, no go. They were out of almost everything. Should have some in about the time I am done breeding.
> 
> Randy




the same here. looks like walmart has escalated further more in tightening of their strict inventory management. i have to go to some other stores to buy things that i usually buy at walmart.


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have coconuts growing here in my yard, if you get in a bind I'd be happy to share.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Found some at Lowes for $3 for about 3 foot diameter sheet. Looks like it will breathe very well. It is made out of 100% coconut. I will cut out circles to fit in the bottom of disposable nest bowls. I use the mail order flannel ones and have to cut them down also. I will let you know how many I get.
> 
> Randy


Thats good deal. In what isle are they found at?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

They were right before you go outside to the garden section. they have a section with bird feed, planters, fertilizers, bug spays etc. 

Randy


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do you want them? Dave


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Remember the ones we are looking for (like the coconut fiber liners at wally world) are the only ones that breathe and let moisture pass through them instead of holding and soaking up water like most of the nest pads that are being made today! Thanks for all the input!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> Why do you want them? Dave


Helps with ventilation in the nest, makes it easier to clean, and prevents the babies from getting spay-legged. I don't use them, but now that I know I can find them locally, I just might try them 
They're much better than the felt nest liners some people make now. Non-toxic and all natural.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use them for a couple of reasons. I have a few pair that are lazy and do not put much effort into building a nest. They also insulate the eggs and babies from the cold. And dito what Becky said. 

Randy


----------

